
The Wayback Machine’s Save Page Now Is New and Improved - waffle_ss
https://blog.archive.org/2019/10/23/the-wayback-machines-save-page-now-is-new-and-improved/
======
dredmorbius
I realise it's not IA's issue, but it'd be _really_ nice if DuckDuckGo's
"!save" bang were fixed.

The problem was reported at least nine months ago, now, January 2019:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/duckduckgo/comments/ahjozp/the_save...](https://old.reddit.com/r/duckduckgo/comments/ahjozp/the_save_bang_wayback_machine_save_page_now/)

~~~
ultraism
It worked when I tested it right now.

